# Sunset in a Rio Grande canyon near Taos



## Basil (Nov 2, 2021)

Took this Saturday when wife and I went on a nice scenic drive to Santa Fe, Taos, Questa, Red River, Eagle Nest, and Angle Fire, then back to Taos and Santa Fe.


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Basil.


----------



## Basil (Nov 6, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Well done, Basil.


Thank you, Click.


----------

